# Kid scrapped the number of iTunes card - now what



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*Kid scratched the number off iTunes card - now what?*

$50 iTunes card. Grandson scratched so hard that he scratched the number right off it.

Any ideas how we can get the number again so we can activate this card?

sigh.

Margaret


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Im so sorry this happened Margaret.

If you bought it, could you look at your iTunes account, log in and see account details??
Ive never bought one, so Im not sure, or if you paid by credit card, maybe there is a way that could help.
Is there any reciept anywhere or proof of purchase.??


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

The card has a bar code on the back. I am sure if you contact Apple and tell them what happened you MIGHT be able to go into an Apple store, they could scan the card and make sure that the credit has not been accessed. Call it a return and probably give you another one.

I see no problem in this at all, as long as the credit on the card has not been touched.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

That's why it says scratch GENTLY on the back


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Time for an old fashioned solution. Haul the kid out behind the woodshed and open up a big ($50 big  ) can of whoop-ass....


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

rgray said:


> Time for an old fashioned solution. Haul the kid out behind the woodshed and open up a big ($50 big  ) can of whoop-ass....


Don't worry, the kid will hear about this every Christmas for the rest of his life - long term punishment.

I found a form on Apple's site to handle just such an occurrence so I've sent them the information and am waiting for a reply.

Thanks for the replies. 

Margaret


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The card, if activated in-store, should have come with a customer and merchant copy of the activation receipt. With either copy, you should be able to get Apple to honor the card.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

John Clay said:


> The card, if activated in-store, should have come with a customer and merchant copy of the activation receipt. With either copy, you should be able to get Apple to honor the card.


The same kid that scratched the number off the $50 card, gave me a different card, and included the WalMart sales receipt because he knew the number was on there. :clap: 

His Dad who purchased the $50 card was not so bright and tossed the sales receipt.  

We wait for a response from Apple.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

*Problem solved!*

I got a nice email from Apple this morning with the activation code in it and instructions on how to use it and so on. 

Pretty quick response from Apple. 

I found the link to report the problem in the support section of Apple's website. Apparently this is not the first time this has happened   

Take care, Margaret


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> I got a nice email from Apple this morning with the activation code in it and instructions on how to use it and so on.
> 
> Pretty quick response from Apple.
> 
> ...


What did Apple require as proof of purchase, or proof that it wasn't previously activated, and then scratched off?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

John Clay said:


> What did Apple require as proof of purchase, or proof that it wasn't previously activated, and then scratched off?


There's a long number below the magnetic strip. In the form you fill out it says the number should start with "GCA" and other cards I've seen do have a number starting with GCA, but this particular card had a number starting with PBH so I feared it might not be ligit.

It was enough for them to give me a new activation code. 

Take care, Margaret


----------



## mezrich (Dec 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that Margaret hopefully the apple store will help you


----------



## rebekahjessome (Sep 25, 2009)

*help/*

Hey, so I got a itunes card today and I went to scrach the back off, and I did it to hard. Margrate, I was just wondering what apple email address you emailed for a new code, and how long did it take for them to email you back? If you didnt mind you can post it here or email me at : [email protected]. Love to hear from you soon. Thank You


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi, I think I got the code the day after I emailed them so it didn't take long at all.

Here's the support page where you can fill out and email them about your card.

This page has a bunch of information about the cards and what numbers you need to provide in the email.

If I remember correctly, the numbers on the card I had didn't match any on that page, but I put everything I could find into the email and they were able to send me a code that worked.

Hope this helps, Margaret


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I had to do this a few weeks ago with a Futureshop bought card, the activation code wouldn't activate ( par for the futureshop)- same process as scratched code. It was a weekend, took 2 days for a response, but my card was activated before I replied. 
You'll get a bot reply right away saying they have received your claim.


----------

